# Book case conversion



## ironized (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi there. 
I'm new to this place, but I have lurked it for a while. 
I'm looking at getting a jungle carpet in the near future and I have been pricing an enclosure. Finding pre made enclosures that offer a jungle a decent climbing height while at a decent price is turning out to be a bit difficult, so I am looking at making one... Somewhat.

I am looking at purchasing: Fantastic Furniture - Max Large Wide Bookcase with Glass Door
And fitting it out as an enclosure. 

My plan is to leave a couple of the shelves in and put holes in them to allow the snake to travel from level to level. 
I am looking at covering the glass for the lower section in order to make a hide (Probably featuring a hide inside the hide)

Then having most of the rest of the cupboard set up in a way that gives the snake plenty of room and obstacles to climb on.

The main advantage I see to this is the modularity of the shelves means I can slowly increase the size of the tank as the snake gets larger and more confident. Added to this I can keep the top shelf or two free and possibly use them as a second enclosure.

Now its question time:
Are there any issues that you guys see with my plan?
Am I going to need to seal the cupboard?
What locking mechanisms would you advise?
Do you guys have any ideas about how I can either improve this idea or of another suitable idea for this project?


----------



## AmandaD (Feb 2, 2012)

The depth is 280mm, that seems a little bit too squishy in my opinion

BJURSTA Glass-door cabinet - brown-black - IKEA

Have a look around ikea's website, there is some similar with a more suitable depth


----------



## mad_at_arms (Feb 2, 2012)

Not deep enough for anything except maybe hatchies.
Does it have to be pre made furniture? I'd look at a wardrobe or something similar if so.


ironized said:


> (Probably featuring a hide inside the hide)


----------



## ironized (Feb 2, 2012)

mad_at_arms said:


> Not deep enough for anything except maybe hatchies.
> Does it have to be pre made furniture? I'd look at a wardrobe or something similar if so.




It doesn't have to be ready made furniture, my main goal is to keep costs fairly low.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Feb 2, 2012)

Around what figure are you looking?
Do you have access to tools?


----------



## ironized (Feb 2, 2012)

I'd be looking at $400-$500 for the entire set up. Lights, substrates, a hide etc. But I don't mind going bare bones originally then slowly upgrade it as I go.

But one of the main things I love about snakes is seeing them climbing/suspended from a branch. Which coupled with a Jungle python makes height one of my main priorities. 


I'm having a quick look at a complete DIY set up. I've got access to any number of hand tools and a Dremel for good measure. However I am sure I could arrange to get any wood cut.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Feb 2, 2012)

Make it yourself, but I would make 600 deep a prerequisite.


----------



## ironized (Feb 2, 2012)

What sort of costs am I looking at for a DIY job? What materials should I be using and what else should I watch out for?


----------



## mad_at_arms (Feb 2, 2012)

What about an old T.V cabinet conversion?
Plenty of people pick up cheap ones on ebay and the like


----------



## serpentine (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi make sure whatever you buy it is made of solid timber as chipboard will not hold up and glass needs to be 5mm so when your snake has a fall against the glass it will not break possibly causing a deep cut injury and hand in pocket for new glass. Secondhand cupboards and tv cabinets make great conversion enclosure IMO I have 5 DIY units sofar. $400-500 to complete an enclosure is right on the money IMO Bruce


----------



## ironized (Feb 2, 2012)

serpentine said:


> glass needs to be 5mm so when your snake has a fall against the glass it will not break possibly causing a deep cut injury and hand in pocket for new glass.



I'll be looking to use Acrylic or Polycarbonate where possible.


----------



## Wrightpython (Feb 2, 2012)

Go and get 18mm cd ply wood cost $60 a sheet you will need two sheets so $120.00
Work out what size pieces you need and take drawing and ply to nearest kitchen manufacturer along with case of beer $40.00
Glass just cost me $100 for 2 pieces at 615x 1307 each
so far $260.00 for a larger well designed cage. Add Paint, lights etc


----------



## ironized (Feb 2, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> Go and get 18mm cd ply wood cost $60 a sheet you will need two sheets so $120.00
> Work out what size pieces you need and take drawing and ply to nearest kitchen manufacturer along with case of beer $40.00
> Glass just cost me $100 for 2 pieces at 615x 1307 each
> so far $260.00 for a larger well designed cage. Add Paint, lights etc



Interesting idea. Shame my cabinet maker friend lives 1000k away, but I should hit him up for some tips.


----------



## serpentine (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi 1000km for a cabinet maker, WOW. Being lazy I like to use old cabinets never paid more than $50 for any of them. Must be solid timber at least 10mm or thicker a few basking shelves 3 coats of polyurethane to seal it. Glass & fixtures, lamps & fittings, thermostat, thermometer, hide, a rock type water bowl, substrate (being lazy I prefer to use paper) $400-500 a complete set up. My Coastal carpet is 2.3 m long & her home is 1.2m h x 1.4m w x o.4m d & I still have 0.9 in height to open up for when she grows a bit bigger. It is all the accessories that bring the price up.I hope your electrician is not a 1000km away also. Good luck with what ever way you go. Bruce


----------



## DazTopEndPythons (Feb 3, 2012)

ironized said:


> I'll be looking to use Acrylic or Polycarbonate where possible.


if you can avoid it i would not use acrylic , we used it on all of our tanks to begin with but have now changed to glass as it is easier to keep clean , doesnt bend and let little snakes escape and also is better at keeping the temps / humitity inside the tank imo


----------



## browny (Feb 7, 2012)

if your wanting to keep prices down seriously look into the second hand furniture I recently picked up a corner t.v. unit for $20 from ebay (for my t.v. just to be different) quick check before I bid showed exact same unit brand new is almost $600 and this thing looks like it is new, so many different types of cupboards/cabinets on ebay alone for next to nothing, one that was a little out of my pick up area went for 99 cents it's just ludicrous what you can get now days and most of it's c.o.d. on pickup so you don't need paypal 

these prices beat even making your own from scratch lol


----------

